# no name!



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

well here's no name playing with a q-tip. im still waiting to name him/here as i first want to know the gender!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love all pearl mutations but wf cinnamon pearl is my favorite. Do you know the parents mutations?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness so adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww Cupid says Hi to his little sibling He or she is gorgeous


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

q-tip sounds like a good fitting name for the beauty! lol so adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

something gender neutral will work


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aaaah, so adorable! looks just like little Luna.. a unisex name would work well indeed


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I am still trying to figure out the 2 I kept. I am hoping I have a male and female. Female I am keeping and the male for my niece. I think we may have to wait tell they moult, or sing. I keep changing my mind on the gender. 

I like q-tip or Q for short. lol


----------



## Keeko_R (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Q tip as well . Sounds like a rapper


----------



## Jamie (May 27, 2011)

The name Q-Tip would be cute 
He/She is so pretty!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So how is no name doing. I still have not quite decided on a name for the little pied boy, but he is starting to talk. He has been tryng to say pretty boy.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Gorgeous bird! I'm jealous, I love WF's, I want one.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, I also thought of "Q-Tip" right away, then I realized lots of people already beat me to that name.  But actually the second name that popped into my head is "Tippy" as opposed to "Q" as some already suggested. I like Tippy more than Q-Tip actually, and it is gender-neutral and kind of cute. Anyway, just a suggestion! Good luck finding a name and make sure you tell us what it is!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww adorable! Good luck with the naming! So much fun!


----------

